# Miss You little guy :(



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

How do you guys cope with a loss? I am so broken,depressed and devastated. Yesterday i lost my little guy, for 3 months he had SBD and i tried to keep him warm and his water clean, i fed him daphnia, he just didn't get any better, a few weeks ago i upped his temperature to 28c (82F) i thought he was getting better but i was wrong, the other day he came close to the tank and was flapping his little gills and watching me with his eyes, untill the next morning i saw him laying on the gravel, he took his last breath and was saying goodbye to me, i feel so guilty, i tried to help but i failed. i miss him so much, i cant even leave the house without having that last image of him playing over and over in my head, s.i.p :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

A tank in the 80's is not too warm. Many of the very experienced members here will advise to crank the temp up to 86 for extended periods to cure some ailments.

It was most likely something else. If you continue to read alot of the posts, you will see even the most highly experienced members have had tremendous losses that they cant explain. 

But just like with our other pets, say for instance in my situation, I lost 2 cats 6 weeks apart. Both were seemingly fine then all hell broke loose. We just never know how their little bodies are handling internal issues, what genetics are their bodies fighting?

I also learned that these betta we have are so far from the original, meaning they are "created".... with that, we dont know what kind of genetics we can get. With any pet, its all a crap shoot on their genetics. Even with us we dont know when the "bad" genes will or if they will kick in. 

It will be ok....it will take some time and you will never forget the little one but your level of grief will shift in magnitude. Thats what love is about, never forgetting the love between the two creatures of our Creator. With each loss we experience, we grow stronger, more inquisitive and smarter.

We each have to find our own way through grief, you will find yours.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. You did everything you could for the lil guy. I had three boys who had chronic SBD. One suddenly got sick and just kept relapsing, the next was purchased healthy but everytime he ate he developed SBD no matter what food I gave him, and the third was rescued with SBD, he got dropsy later on and died. Sometimes it happens. I've had many losses I can't explain. I just lost my favorite fish Haku to some unexplained thing, I lost my Giant Zuri to an unexplained accident as well. I don't know what killed my old VT Jasper. Mom's giant Kevin died mysteriously as well. It just happens sometimes unfortunately. I really wish it wouldn't. 

he knows you loved him and he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you, i guess his little eyes that kept watching me is hard to forget and just makes me sad.


----------

